# GitHub Alternative



## szapf (30. Apr 2021)

Da ich es seit Wochen nicht hinbekomme mir einen Account bei GitHub zuzulegen wollte ich fragen, welche dieser Alternativen die beste Integration in Eclipse mitbringt.
Oder sind die da alle gleich gut? Welches würdet Ihr, bitte mit Grund vorziehen.
Ich werde nur alleine an den Projekten Arbeiten und es geht nur um die Synchronisation der Projekte auf den verschiedenen Rechnern auf denen ich arbeiten.
Nutze also praktisch nur einen Branch.


GitLab
GitKraken
BitBucket
SourceForge
LaunchPad


----------



## thecain (30. Apr 2021)

szapf hat gesagt.:


> Da ich es seit Wochen nicht hinbekomme mir einen Account bei GitHub zuzulegen


Hat Github neuerdings eine einstiegshürde? Sollte doch nicht schwerer sein als anderswo


----------



## szapf (30. Apr 2021)

Ich habe es auf mehreren Maschinen, inkl. Handy versucht mich anzumelden und bleibe immer am Captcha hängen. Meine Auswahl wird mit dem grünen Häkchen bestätigt, wenn ich aber dann auf den nach dem Captcha aktivierten Button klicke für weiter komme ich wieder zu einem Captcha. 
Habe das wie gesagt auf mehreren Maschine, mit mehreren Browser mit und ohne Addins gemacht.

Auf der Troubleshooting Seite von GitHub wird dieser Fehler benannt.
Die Punkte mit Javascript aktiviert und Addins hatte ich schon gecheckt.

Da gib es eine Testlink für das Captcha, auch den kann ich Verbindung ist da.

Dennoch...

Leider kann ich auf dem Support nicht schreiben, weil man vor dem Abschicken der Meldung wieder bestätigen muss das man ein Mensch ist.

Und da ich wirklich nur Synchronisieren will weil es kleinere Projekte sind die ich aber jetzt ca. 3 Monate auf mehreren Maschinen bearbeiten muss dann kann ich ohne weiteres auch was anderes nehmen.


----------



## Oneixee5 (30. Apr 2021)

Git kannst du auch selber hosten, lokal, auf einem RaspberryPi oder deinem NAS. Da gibts auch fertige Oberflächen in Docker-Containern, etc.
Alles was nicht über die Firma läuft wird bei mir auf dem privaten Server verwaltet und ist teilweise auch öffentlich zugänglich.


----------



## szapf (30. Apr 2021)

Ich will nicht extra einen Server aufsetzen. Der Zeitraum in dem ich gleichzeitig an mehreren Rechner arbeiten muss ist begrenzt, da lohnt sich der Aufwand nicht. Habe mir jetzt bei Sourceforge ein Repo aufgesetzt und gut ist.


----------



## mrBrown (1. Mai 2021)

szapf hat gesagt.:


> Habe mir jetzt bei Sourceforge ein Repo aufgesetzt und gut ist.


Damit hast du allerdings die schlechteste der Alternativen gewählt 😬


----------



## szapf (2. Mai 2021)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Damit hast du allerdings die schlechteste der Alternativen gewählt 😬


Da ich alleine und daher flexibel bin, kann ich ja noch wechseln. Warum ist Sourceforge Deiner Meinung nach schlecht?


----------



## Oneixee5 (2. Mai 2021)

Sourceforge ist praktisch tot seit sie DriveByInstaller verwendet haben. Es wurde Adware etc. auf den User-Rechnern installiert. Projekte die dem nicht zustimmten wurden gesperrt. So einem Anbieter kann man nicht trauen.


----------



## kneitzel (2. Mai 2021)

Wenn du nur für Dich entwickeln willst, dann sind auch private Repositories wichtig denke ich mal ...

Das wird z.B. von GitLab auch geboten.

Aber was ich für mich nutze ist Azure DevOps. Das ist auch erst einmal kostenlos. Kommt aber stärker aus der Visual Studio / Windows Schiene und basiert ursprünglich auf dem Team Foundation Server - aber in dem Bereich habe ich ja auch eine gewisse Vergangenheit, weshalb ich da halt aktiv bin.


----------



## mihe7 (2. Mai 2021)

szapf hat gesagt.:


> Ich werde nur alleine an den Projekten Arbeiten und es geht nur um die Synchronisation der Projekte auf den verschiedenen Rechnern auf denen ich arbeiten.


Wenn es nur um ein remote git repository geht, kann man das auch mit Cloudspeichern machen.


----------



## kneitzel (2. Mai 2021)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn es nur um ein remote git repository geht, kann man das auch mit Cloudspeichern machen.


Wie würdest Du das machen?

Ich nutze natürlich auch Cloud Lösungen und habe z.B. Google drive im Einsatz. Aber ich finde das nutzen von Applikationen auf dem Cloud Laufwerk wenig optimal. Zugriffe dauern da einfach zu lange so dass ein git einfach unnötig lange läuft. Das Schreiben wird in der regel auch gecacht, so dass man schnell in Konsistenz-Probleme läuft:
- Schnell ein git commit + push ehe man den einen Rechner herunter fährt oder vom Netz trennt. Das Schreiben in die Cloud war aber dann noch nicht abgeschlossen,
- Der andere Rechner hat dann ein nicht einwandfreien Stand.

Für Cloud-Zugriffe habe ich daher teilweise rclone genutzt. Da hat man dann eine bessere Kontrolle, dass wirklich alles übertragen wurde. Aber das erhöht die Komplexität so dass ich das nicht mehr wirklich unbedarften Anwendern empfehlen würde.

Aber ich kann nicht ausschließen, dass ich da etwas übersehen habe - daher ist dies bitte wirklich nur als eine freundliche Nachfrage zu verstehen.

Ich würde aber sagen, dass es ja genug Anbieter von kostenlosen Lösungen gibt, die einfach und schnell nutzbar sind und die ich bevorzugen würde, ehe ich irgendwas bastle.

Alternativen sehe ich dann eher in etwa sowas:
- Falls man einen Rechner hat, der durchlaufen kann: dann hat man im nu ein entsprechendes git repository aufgesetzt. Zugriff per ssh und man muss sich auch nicht zu sehr den Kopf zerbrechen bezüglich Sicherheit...
- Oder einfach ein Wechselmedium nutzen. Kleine externe Festplatte oder USB Stick.


----------



## mihe7 (2. Mai 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Wie würdest Du das machen?


Ich mach das sogar - in meinem Fall per WebDAV (git kann das direkt, man braucht also keinen Cloudspeicher-Client, der irgendein Verzeichnis synchronisiert). Ist zwar nicht so schnell wie über ssh und die Einrichtung ist etwas komplizierter aber ansonsten funktioniert das einwandfrei


----------



## kneitzel (2. Mai 2021)

Ahh, ok. Das muss ich mir mal ansehen. Das gut sowas direkt kann ist mir bisher entgangen. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## mihe7 (2. Mai 2021)

Hab gerade noch eine Anleitung gefunden: https://hilfe.udmedia.de/sonstige-themen/webdav/wie-kann-ich-git-ueber-webdav-benutzen/


----------



## White_Fox (2. Mai 2021)

Oneixee5 hat gesagt.:


> Sourceforge ist praktisch tot seit sie DriveByInstaller verwendet haben. Es wurde Adware etc. auf den User-Rechnern installiert. Projekte die dem nicht zustimmten wurden gesperrt. So einem Anbieter kann man nicht trauen.


Das ist aber schon eine Weile her, und so weit ich weiß gab es seitdem auch einen Besitzerwechel.
Ich jedenfalls bin mir recht sicher, derartiges nicht abgenickt zu haben.


----------



## LimDul (2. Mai 2021)

White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Das ist aber schon eine Weile her, und so weit ich weiß gab es seitdem auch einen Besitzerwechel.
> Ich jedenfalls bin mir recht sicher, derartiges nicht abgenickt zu haben.


Das Image werden sie aber nicht los - jedes Projekt was zum Download auf SourceForge verlinkt, löst bei mir Irritationen aus - in dem Sinne, das ich es automatisch als "Veraltet, nicht gepflegt, nicht professionell einstufe".


----------

